# Bundy/Obama



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess Barack got the last laugh on Cliven.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/bundy-friends-family-protest-federal-monument-decision-apnews/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

The gubmint giveth, and the gubmint can taketh away...

The one thing the gubmint will NOT tolerate is people thumbing their nose at the gubmint in a meaningful way... like opposing them when they come to do whatever they please. You can gripe about it all you want on TV and protest and do all sorts of other completely meaningless stuff (exercising your right to free speech) but the minute you do something MEANINGFUL, the gloves come off...

The pen is mightier than the sword, and when the gubmint wields it, they can take the land with a single stroke (of either). If they can't get it one way, they'll get it the other.

Just ask the Branch Davidians in Waco...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The only way to take on the US government is on their own terms through the legal system. That is the only way you can come out a winner against the government.

It you publicly "man up" against the US government as in the ongoing case of the US vs. Bundy, you will lose....guaranteed. The Bundy's have the good ol' boy mentality and thought they were their own law and that the US people would stand behind them. Not so. The Bundy's will lose everything they own and go to their graves broke....as in no money and no family. This will be their demise.

Yep, they really showed the government when they and their red-necked friends stood face to face with the US Feds with their guns. Remember how it went? The Feds were called off by Obama in the stand off....and the Bundys actually thought they had "showed them". Well Barack said....."Let ME handle this".....and he did.

Of course, that was not enough for the Bundys....they liked the limelight too much....and had to start another confrontation....which ended up killing their supposed best friend and will put all participants behind the graybar......shortly after the US government has caused the Bundys to lose everything they own defending their moronic behavior.

Regards, Mike


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

One think is for sure you have be be careful how you stand up for what you believe or you will lose everything you work for.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A trick to beating a government system is to beat them at their own game. They need to follow the law to the letter, but they will often try to obfuscate, stall, and a dozen other schemes until the 4th branch (the news) can get enlisted.

The biggest risk I see nowadays is that we are loosing the 4th branch through fake news and the internet.

Ralph


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Unfortunately Obama's need for National Monuments extended to Maine too. Of course no one even wanted it here...we rallied against it as it put a land with vast timber holding now out of reach. There is nothing to protect, our Governor in the early 1900's already made our tallest mountain a state park "forever preserved." No snowmobiling, no motorized anything, and is even the terminus of the Appalachian Trail. Nope he had to make a Federal Monument beside a state park that is so vast, people seldom see the outer reaches as is.

It did nothing, but extend his "legacy" for a monument no one wanted in a place no on goes (except loggers).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

He is well hated no doubt.

Regards, Mike


----------

